# Good riddance to bad rubbish



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

That's an old saying and I wish the combined strength of drivers could practice it with Uber and Lyft. Three years of driving, mostly with Uber, and the 2019 earnings reductions finally resulted in "lay-off" (rideshare style).
No one is going to get past the inherent truth that these are only apps; with terms of use that can be changed every day that they feel like it. 
There is no agreement except "my way or the highway".


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Good. Now, don't you dare go back to that trash can and try to fish those stickers out.


----------

